# Between Pizza Hut, Papa Johns, and Domino's, who has the........



## fbj (Mar 25, 2017)

Best Pizza?

Best Bread sticks?

Worst Pizza?

Worst Bread Sticks?



Domino's has the best pizza

Pizza Hut has the best bread sticks

Papa Johns has the worst pizza and breadsticks


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2017)

Would NEVER buy a pizza from a chain.  Ever.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Would NEVER buy a pizza from a chain.  Ever.


Not even Godfather's Pizza? Don't have 'em in Charlotte anymore. They used to deliver them in a hearse. The driver dressed like a 20s Chicago gangster. They were the best.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 25, 2017)

Only chain pizza joint here is Pizza Hut.

Been here 12 years, been there once


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2017)

The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.

Too delicious for words.....

But I know....that's totally strange in this plastic fast food world.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 25, 2017)

This is the best pizza place in the Chicago area and in the United States no matter what any one says... 



In wheeling Illinois


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 25, 2017)

skye said:


> The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.
> 
> Too delicious for words.....
> 
> But I know....that's totally strange in this plastic fast food world.




Anything taste good when your lost in the woods for days LMAO... 

But your right pizza cooked in wood ovens or brick is so good. 


.


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.
> ...




You are totally right there 

Anything cooked in wood ovens tastes amazing!


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2017)

Comet Ping Pong.


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2017)

mdk said:


> Comet Ping Pong.




omg lol


----------



## deannalw (Mar 25, 2017)

Dominoes' cheese has been provided by aliens or something. It ain't right. We ain't got one around here anyway. The closest lil beedy town is 15 miles off. The pizza hut doesn't put much cheese on it. No other pizza joints. 
I used to love Papa Murphys take and bake.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 25, 2017)

fbj said:


> Best Pizza?
> 
> Best Bread sticks?
> 
> ...




I would probably hang those pizzas on the wall and throw darts at them. 

If you want to go to a pretty good place in SF Bay area Zachary's Pizza is the best. They are a local small chain of Chicago style pizza.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Screw those bland corporate chains!!

Extreme Pizza.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 25, 2017)

Little Caesar's.... La Rosas... Ron's Pizza in Ohio...  California Pizza Kitchen...


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2017)

oh....I'm having this craving this desire now ...for wood oven smokey total  scrumptious  ...pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wow!!!



Edit to show LOL

this


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2017)

A restaurant in Taormina Sicily at the top of the cliff. They have/had an open fireplace where you could watch your pizza bake near the coals as you look out at the ocean while sipping on a cold wine served in a crystal goblet.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2017)

skye said:


> oh....I'm having this craving this desire now ...for wood oven smokey total  scrumptious  ...pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wow!!!
> 
> ...


I love wood fired pizzas! I had one with black olives, feta, and, artichokes the other day. Yum town!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh I forgot about Donatos Pizza.  They have a great chicken Mariachi pizza.






And Casanos... and Marion's Pizza!  






Damn you guys are making me miss Ohio and call the good pizza places!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 25, 2017)

Papa Murphy's.


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 25, 2017)

I want a Dagwood dog with tomato sauce on it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 25, 2017)

The Great Goose said:


> I want a Dagwood dog with tomato sauce on it.


a good Dagwood has everything but the dog.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > I want a Dagwood dog with tomato sauce on it.
> ...




  "Never eat anything bigger than your head"


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 25, 2017)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



That reminds me of a place I used to go to in Columbus when I went to The Ohio State University.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > I want a Dagwood dog with tomato sauce on it.
> ...




Oh, I wouldn't say that, Will.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2017)

The Domino's pan pizza isn't bad.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 25, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Other than the Bier Stube and the N. Heidleburg, I don't remember anything  on campus


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 25, 2017)

skye said:


> The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.
> 
> Too delicious for words.....
> 
> But I know....that's totally strange in this plastic fast food world.


There are coal oven pizzerias in my neck of the woods.

Twenty some years ago I had a project at the US Navy base in Pouzzoli, Italy a suburb of Naples.  I was told by more than one native that Italy has state licensed Pizzaria Police.  They'd bust a pizzaria for not baking in a wood fired oven, not using fresh buffalo mozzarella cheese or using the wrong flour in the crust.

And, yeah!  The pizza was amazing!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 25, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well I was on campus in 1994 and 1995.  When I say "on campus" that includes High Street.  As far as actually being on campus...there were some places in the Student Union like a Taco Bell, a Chinese Place, and an Italian place that made killer strombolis.  

LaBamba was on High Street.  I also loved going to Little Athens for gyros, and me, my cousin, and room mates would go to Street Scene Wings on Tuesday nights for nickel wings.  I just read LaBamba closed in 2012... the rest of the places closed a long time ago I guess when they closed most of the bars like Mean Mr. Mustards, Flyers, Coeds, and Cornerstone Pizza.


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.
> ...




Nice Nosmo King thank you  for sharing!!


----------



## Disir (Mar 25, 2017)

fbj said:


> Best Pizza?
> 
> Best Bread sticks?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 25, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.
> ...



I had an excellent pizza at a small place in Naples, while in the Navy.

and there was a Polaroid of members of the Love Boat cast on the wall.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 25, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


There was a Flyers in West Jefferson I stopped at on occasion, never heard of the others


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 25, 2017)

fbj said:


> Best Pizza?
> 
> Best Bread sticks?
> 
> ...



I don't remember ever eating Domino's, only had Papa John's once and that was in Beijing, mainly because we couldn't get into Pizza Hut, it was massively full, and Papa John's was empty. Had Pizza Hut quite a few times all over the place, and it's passable. Personally my favorite right now is Mike's Pizza, run by an angry New Yorker and his happy wife.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 25, 2017)

fbj said:


> Best Pizza?
> 
> Best Bread sticks?
> 
> ...


You gotta be able to find a local wop place with real pizza not that cheap franchised sh!t.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 25, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Dominoes' cheese has been provided by aliens or something. It ain't right. We ain't got one around here anyway. The closest lil beedy town is 15 miles off. The pizza hut doesn't put much cheese on it. No other pizza joints.
> I used to love Papa Murphys take and bake.


I worked in a wop pizza restaurant during college.

I can make you a pizza to die for from scratch deannalw .

We could lay it all over your body and eat it up from there.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Would NEVER buy a pizza from a chain.  Ever.


While I agree with you, one has popped up about forty minutes from here I have been meaning to check out.  

I enjoyed the original when I was down in Chi-Town some decades past.

Uno Pizzeria & Grill


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm a pizza snob, and Pizza Hut is not bad.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2017)

skye said:


> The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.
> 
> Too delicious for words.....
> 
> But I know....that's totally strange in this plastic fast food world.


How does the oven keep from catching fire?


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 27, 2017)

I find that mom and pop shop shave the best pizza. Their crust isn't usually frozen and their cheese is high grade and fresh.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I'm a pizza snob, and Pizza Hut is not bad.


It really depends on the location.  

Some locations are really good, some are the worst.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 27, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Best Pizza?
> ...



You do know that Chicago pizza is generally thought to be Deep Dish pizza.

IOW, if you aren't eating it with a fork and knife, it isn't Chicago style pizza.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 27, 2017)

fbj said:


> Best Pizza?
> 
> Best Bread sticks?
> 
> ...



Now you have explained why you are the way you are by buying Chain Food...

Make your own Pizza and Bread Sticks and stop paying cheap labor to feed you!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 27, 2017)

I make my own pizza, from scratch....I don't have any pizza joints around here that are open until May and close in August..


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Would NEVER buy a pizza from a chain.  Ever.
> ...



Yeah I've been to Uno myself being a fan of deepdish.  But that's a Chicago chain, I meant more like national chains.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 27, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




They specialize actually in Deep dish, and they give you half baked on request so you can finish at home. I like their thin crust better though


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 27, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Just making the observation that the pic you posted looks nothing like a pie baked in a heavy deep pan.

It almost looks like NY style if they had only cut it into six pieces.  lol


----------



## Abishai100 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Call the 'Noid*


Best pizza and breadsticks is Pizza Hut.

Domino's has the best service.

Papa John's is a nice alternative.

IMO, you can change this up if/when Domino's has cool deals or Papa John's offers some creative spin on a pizza (e.g., Chicken-Bacon-Ranch Pizza).

It's CRAZY...

This is how I 'simplify/sanitize':
1. Pizza Hut has the best personal pan pizza
2. Domino's has the best specialty pizzas
3. Papa John's has the best ingredient combos.


----------



## Larsky (Mar 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> This is the best pizza place in the Chicago area and in the United States no matter what any one says...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will need to try that..

This is in Warrenville. Awesome pies.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 28, 2017)

Not mentioned, but "Little Caesars" has the breadsticks


----------



## westwall (Mar 28, 2017)

Best pizza in LA is from here...






Barone’s Famous Italian Restaurant, home



Sadly up here in northern Nevada there really is no great pizza.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I agree, it does look like that.  If your intention was to show a deep dish that would be the worst angle to shoot the picture.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Ah that's nothing.  Most of the posters on this board give you half-baked, request or not.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Depends on how big your hands are.  

The less uh, endowed among us don't even have enough to eat NY pizza that way.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 29, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Would NEVER buy a pizza from a chain.  Ever.


Why not?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Of the three choices, Papa Johns is my pick, but Little Caesars is my most favorite. The last time that I had one from Dominoes, it was okay, but it wasn't anything special. There is an Italian restaurant about 25 minutes from me named Gondolier and they have really good pizza.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2017)

If I want a good pizza I'll make it myself
My Big Green Egg cooks a pizza in under 2 minutes at about 850 degrees

Fuck all that chain store cardboard crap that's passed off as pizza


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2017)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Would NEVER buy a pizza from a chain.  Ever.
> ...



Why not?  Well the post after yours summed it up well.  You can't expect quality out of mass-produced factory food.  That's called _quantity_.

Whether pizza or anything else I'll shun the outlets who are just out to make as much money as they can on as little effort as they can put forth, in favor of a smaller operator who actually takes pride in his/her product.  True of anything, really.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 29, 2017)

^^^ Okay. Thank you for telling me.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. More Little Caesars for my mouth!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 29, 2017)

fbj said:


> Best Pizza?
> 
> Best Bread sticks?
> 
> ...



Frank Pepe, New Haven CT


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 12, 2017)

Pheh....chain Pizza sucks. Local joints are 1000 times better, heck even a decent quality frozen pizza is better than chain pizza.
Support your locally owned restaurants. It's better, and the money stays local


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 30, 2017)

skye said:


> The best pizzas  I've eaten were cooked in wood ovens.
> 
> Too delicious for words.....
> 
> But I know....that's totally strange in this plastic fast food world.


I had a brick wood burning oven in the back yard. However my wife plowed a bunch of snow into it and ruined it a few years ago. She didn't know it was there because it was covered by a snow drift. I'm probably going to rebuild it this year. 

Since it is dome-shaped the infrared heat from the fire gets reflected onto the pizza stone. And it doesn't take a lot of wood to get it really hot. The stone gets up to ~1500 - 1700 degrees and it will cook a pizza in 2 - 3 minutes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2017)

Papa Johns is not pizza, and it sucks.


----------



## Markle (May 4, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> If I want a good pizza I'll make it myself
> My Big Green Egg cooks a pizza in under 2 minutes at about 850 degrees
> 
> Fuck all that chain store cardboard crap that's passed off as pizza








\


----------



## Markle (May 4, 2017)

Amusing thread!

Someone asks a plain and simple question.

Instead of a simple answer, we get 60 pages of faux pizza "gour mutts" raving about THEIR PIZZA.  One even boasts of using $1,000+ grill to bake a pizza, a grill has never been used.  A grill's attributes whose results can be duplicated with a couple of large clay planters and a bit of ingenuity.

I'd hate to ask where the sky is bluest around here!

Sorry folks, I just find it very funny!


----------

